# 1/2 body turkey mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is a turkey that i just finished up.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Your works good, but is that really the best turkey head that's available ? 

L & O


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

that is a real head,freeze dried. don't get better than that !!!


----------

